# ironie und sarkasmus zum feierabend...



## vierlagig (23 April 2010)

...mindest weil dies nicht in den fun zum feierabend passt und gehört:

http://goo.gl/POKb oder http://youtu.be/RkmcupFx3FQ (is das selbe video, wollte nur mal die möglichkeiten vorstellen  )


----------



## peter(R) (24 April 2010)

.... und was ist daran ironisch und/oder sarkastisch ???

peter(R)


----------

